# American Sportsman Indoor League-Augusta,GA



## Daniel W. (Dec 26, 2009)

Begins on Thursday, January 7, 2010.  
We will shoot on Thursday nights for 6 weeks.
1 30-arrow round each night at the standard NFAA indoor face.
4 Classes:
Open, Bowhunter, Traditional, and Youth
Cost is $30 to shoot, $50 to shoot in money class($20 goes toward money pool)

Looking forward to seeing all the same faces there plus some new ones!

Thanks, 

Daniel


----------



## bowman77 (Dec 28, 2009)

Will see ya there.


----------



## BMCS (Dec 28, 2009)

*oh yeah*

Im definitely in, I have been chomping at the bit. Glad to get the competition started.


----------



## In the zone (Dec 29, 2009)

What time will it start?


----------



## Chiller (Dec 29, 2009)

Is it $30 for the entire 6 weeks?


----------



## Daniel W. (Dec 29, 2009)

In the zone said:


> What time will it start?



Good question!
Practice opens up at 5, scoring hopefully at 6 or shortly after.

Hope you can make it!


----------



## Daniel W. (Dec 29, 2009)

Chiller said:


> Is it $30 for the entire 6 weeks?



Yes sir, unless you want to shoot for money!  

There are no awards at the end, which is why it's only $30.


----------



## bowman77 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## dgmeadows (Jan 1, 2010)

*Got it - will plan to be there...*

I guess I better get to practicing on some spots !  Don't have the new bow yet - been expecting it "any day" for 2 weeks.  

I am sure I can find something to shoot 

See ya there


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 1, 2010)

Wonderful!  I've made a couple of minor changes to this league to hopefully make it a bit more organized.

See ya Thursday


----------



## BMCS (Jan 3, 2010)

*Getting Ready*

About 25 people in the American Sportsman Indoor Range yesterday.  Seems like we are going to have a good turn out and alot of fun.  Hope to see everyone there.  Mathews and Hoyt was well represented, Inquiring minds want to know where are the PSE boys and will they be there this Thursday.


----------



## bowman77 (Jan 3, 2010)

BMCS said:


> About 25 people in the American Sportsman Indoor Range yesterday.  Seems like we are going to have a good turn out and alot of fun.  Hope to see everyone there.  Mathews and Hoyt was well represented, Inquiring minds want to know where are the PSE boys and will they be there this Thursday.



lol


----------



## watermedic (Jan 3, 2010)

Guess we will see Thursday. 

How many are signed up in Open Money??


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 3, 2010)

Good question, don't know myself

I will be, hopefully we can get Jim to come out and play and we can take his crispies too !


----------



## firefighter310 (Jan 4, 2010)

might have to show up thursday and represent PSE since hoyt and mathews are going to be there.  Have to see how everything goes.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 5, 2010)

I am going to try to be there Thursday! I will need a break from studying.


----------



## KMckie786 (Jan 7, 2010)

See yall tonight! +1 for representing Mathews! We will see if the practice through the off season paid off!

-Kenneth Mckie


----------



## BMCS (Jan 7, 2010)

*Great Shooting*

Great shooting with everyone tonight.  Great group of Guys and gals.  Very organized Dan good job, cant wait til next week hopefully I can do a little better.  Just put my new Shrewd grip on, look out x's. Theres a Fatboy coming at cha.


----------



## KMckie786 (Jan 7, 2010)

I had fun tonight too always enjoy gettin together with a good group and havin a good time shootn! See yall next week! 

Still cant wait to stick some 3D targets!


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 7, 2010)

*Week 1 Scores*

Thanks guys, hopefully we get a little quicker start next time.  I had a great time myself.  We had some really great scores shot tonight, congrats to everyone


----------



## bowman77 (Jan 7, 2010)

yeap it was fun but the scores could have been better.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 8, 2010)

looks like hunter guys got beat by a girl again..........


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 8, 2010)

clemsongrad said:


> looks like hunter guys got beat by a girl again..........


Yep, they sure did!!!!


----------



## KMckie786 (Jan 14, 2010)

Another Thursday night at American Sportsman! What better way to finish off a day than to finish it off with a little shootin and hangin with buddies after work! Its 
8:30am now just gotta make it till 3:00 and I'll be on my way!

BTW anybody lookin for somewhere to shoot 3D on 
Sat. 23rd, there is a tournament right outside of Camden, SC that I am going to. If anyone is interested PM me or if ya got my # call me. The course is always set up awesome!


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 14, 2010)

*Week 2 Scores are up!*

Well, you can't always count on my shooting, but you can count on me posting the scores!

Wow, Bowhunter class.....  is being swept away by a woman!  A very pretty one at that

And it's gonna be a tight run for the money class...  $60.00 to first place!  

Oh well, I didn't shoot well but I had fun shooting with everyone

C-ya next Thursday,

Daniel


----------



## bowman77 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeap it was a blast...see ya next week. And by the way Daniel your doing a great job running the leauge.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 14, 2010)

*To the GIRL kickin butt!*

Congrats...!You going to FL with us??

To her husband..Tune her bow so it cant hit he X so she quits beating you...

To Bennedeto....I know she is a she..but hit her in the knee...


----------



## crawdad24 (Jan 18, 2010)

HA HA.... I love all you guys!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 19, 2010)

It appears that travis and bobbie aren't taking any prisoners.  That teddy lynn is shooting pretty good, too.  Isn't he an old. Old dude??  Pretty good shootin' for an "elderly gentleman!"

i know he beats me like a drum, lol!!  Good job daniel..i wish o knew how to keep the scores in that neat format, you use..did you get your 2712's??  See ya lata in decata!!


----------



## dgmeadows (Jan 19, 2010)

*Sorry to hijack, but....*

Since this seems to be the best place to get the attention of my Augusta-area archery cohorts... who is going down to the Gainesville ASA on Thursday to be there for the Friday Team Shoot ?

My wife and kids are coming down after school on Friday. I was thinking about renting a car one-way so we don't have both vehicles to drive back home, but thought I might be able to work out a carpool.

I already have a room with 2 beds for Thursday night at the Cabot Lodge, so if someone can give me a ride down there and to the shoot site and back on Friday, you could stay for free Thursday night. I can throw some gas money into the pot as well.

I am flexible on departure time on Thursday. 

PM me if this might work with your schedule, or talk to me Thursday night at Am Sportsman.

Thanks


----------



## bowman77 (Jan 21, 2010)

Another fun week at the sportsman.


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 21, 2010)

*Week 3 Scores are up!*

What another great night!  
Well the pretty lady is still comfortably leading the bowhunter class, and talk about a tight race for the open money class, wow!

Hope everyone had a great time.

See ya next Thursday,

Daniel


----------



## bowman77 (Jan 21, 2010)

Daniel,

I think you forgot to add the scores


----------



## KMckie786 (Jan 21, 2010)

Gotta love tight competition! I look forward to Thursday night every week. Looks like I need to do some practicing this coming week (gotta keep it close  )! There is alot of good talent in the Augusta area, and some of the best people to hang out with and compete against.

Good luck to all competing this weekend! Let's show out for the American Sportsman crowd!

Give it up for Casey and Daniel for everything they do to keep archery alive in the CSRA!


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 22, 2010)

bowman77 said:


> Daniel,
> 
> I think you forgot to add the scores




Well sir, I believe you are correct!  Let's try again.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 23, 2010)

Geez I am down by about 150, I need to make that week up!


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 24, 2010)

Chiller said:


> Geez I am down by about 150, I need to make that week up!



No problem, we can handle that on a Saturday!


----------



## watermedic (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking forward to tonight!!


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 28, 2010)

*Scores*

Sorry gang, had to swap cars tonight after the shoot and left all the scorecards in the other vehicle

Will have them up tomorrow night.

C-ya,

Daniel


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 29, 2010)

*Week 4 scores are up*

Enjoy


----------



## BMCS (Jan 29, 2010)

Look whos leading bowhunter, At least until Boobie and Cory shoot again.  Its nice to be number one every once in a while I would like to thank Boobie for not shooting and Cory for skipping a week.  Open Money is a tight race one slip and you could easily go from 3rd to First.  I'm glad to be shooting with such a fine group of people.  See ya at Fort Gordon on Sunday.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 29, 2010)

Good shooting Rob!  It looks like I am going to have to miss next week too because I have a test Friday...  Can we make up a shoot during the week one day?


----------



## Brandon Snellings (Jan 30, 2010)

hey yall i've had fun shootin with everybody i've learned alot and progressed alot since i've started really shootin, thanks for all the help and advice!


----------



## BMCS (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad to have you Brandon, I really enjoy the league and my shooting really improved after I started shooting spots.

3D is more fun to me, I Cant wait to shoot at Fort Gordon tomorrow.  

Cory if its up to me I dont mind. However, they might have established some rules in the beginning of how many nights you can make up and when you can make em up.  Daniel can clarify this for you.


----------



## KMckie786 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ft. Gordon was a good time guys! 

Looking forward to Thursday Night (I gotta get back on top of the leaderboard). 

Then its off to Florida to kill some ASA foam! Good luck to everyone thats going to be shooting this weekend.

Brandon, stick with it buddy you've improved a heck of alot in the past few weeks. Its always good to see someone come in and (with the help of some good people) improve everytime they shoot! 

I think we got us another archery addict! HAHA


----------



## Brandon Snellings (Feb 5, 2010)

Daniel are you goin to post the scores from last night?


----------



## watermedic (Feb 5, 2010)

Daniel wasn't there last night. I shot like crap. I guess that is the price for changing releases at the last moment. At least that is my excuse and I am sticking to it!!


Chuck


----------



## BMCS (Feb 6, 2010)

*Indoor League Over*

Is the indoor league over?   Are we shooting our last week down the street.


----------



## KMckie786 (Feb 6, 2010)

Where the flock goeth there shall I be also!! Cuz where they are Im is!!


----------



## Chiller (Feb 10, 2010)

So is there a shoot tomorrow night?


----------



## BMCS (Feb 10, 2010)

*I guess so*

I think everyone is still shooting,  It is the last one after all.
I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## dgmeadows (Feb 10, 2010)

*Have fun guys & gals*

It looks like I won't make it tomorrow night either  - my kids are out of school and one is getting some dental work.

Ya'll let me know what the deal is and if there will be any more leagues anywhere


----------



## Chiller (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, I shot horrible tonight!  I need to get some more practice sessions in!


----------



## BMCS (Feb 11, 2010)

*nice shooting*

We will have some guys making up a round tomorrow at 5pm if anyone wants to come and make up a round. Thanks for everyone that came out, I enjoyed shooting with you guys.  Hopefully I can get this spreadsheet with the scores up tomorrow,my laptop is driving me crazy with this excel spread sheet.


----------



## bowman77 (Feb 11, 2010)

BMCS said:


> We will have some guys making up a round tomorrow at 5pm if anyone wants to come and make up a round. Thanks for everyone that came out, I enjoyed shooting with you guys.  Hopefully I can get this spreadsheet with the scores up tomorrow,my laptop is driving me crazy with this excel spread sheet.



yeah had a blast... oh be snappy with them there scores buddy.


----------



## KMckie786 (Feb 12, 2010)

Gotta love a high tech redneck! See yall 2nite!!


----------



## BMCS (Feb 12, 2010)

*Week 5 and 6 Scores*

Thanks for everyone that turned out, I know alot of people or sick right now, hopefully everyone gets better we have alot of 3D coming up.  
Finally  found a computer that was compatable with the form of Excel Daniel was using and here are your scores.  Hopefully this works.


----------



## In the zone (Feb 12, 2010)

I've enjoyed shooting with everyone this go round.  Hopefully it can be done again.

Jim


----------

